# looking to digitize 35 mm slides



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

My mother has hundreds of 35 mm slides from the 50s and 60s that she is looking to digitize.

Is there anyone local that does that?

She is in Orange Beach.

Joraca


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Send Kenny Mann (Sequoiha ) a PM................... I think his Daughter might can do it. She operates a computer repair shop....
Please post up if you find an answer. I need to do the same with some photos and negatives..............


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Rob's Photo on North 9th Ave in PNS did mine to a CD. Great job and less expensive than buying a scanner.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just about anyone who can develop/print photos can do it. We had a ton of my fathers slides from Vietnam done at the walmart in Navarre last year.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe we should by a scanner for $60 and pass it around ?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7277990&CatId=297


----------



## Kahunadave (Feb 17, 2012)

If you're still looking.. i took mine to Costco.. it was around 20-25 cents a slide.


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Check the Walgreens I am not sure if they have a Fuji or not, but if they do they can do it for you. If not there are several in Pensacola that can.


----------

